# Waxstock Food & Drink



## camerashy

First time to Waxstock is there places inside to get something to eat and drink.
Thanks


----------



## Puntoboy

Yes there is. Not the cheapest, but there are places available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

As above, limited availability with high prices 
We always nip out to the burger king just down the road


----------



## Soul boy 68

I was wondering where to go for food during the event, I've read the the indoor food is silly money. Is there more than just Burger king? any Chinese, Curry, Pizza or local supermarkets?


----------



## dubstyle

Just walk across the road that what i've done.

There a retail park with Frankie and bennys, pizza hut, chiquito, burger king


----------



## camerashy

Hereisphilly said:


> As above, limited availability with high prices
> We always nip out to the burger king just down the road


So can you come out of the event and get back in without having to pay again??


----------



## Hereisphilly

camerashy said:


> So can you come out of the event and get back in without having to pay again??


Sure can, you get given a wristband which lets you past security no probs

We make regular trips back to the car to drop off purchases that saves the armache carrying stuff round all day

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## inderjitbamra

Hi Camerashy,

You'll find many places to eat 'outside' of the Waxstock event. There is a retail park about a 5 minute walk away, it is hard to miss!

They'll have:

*AuntieAnne's*
Our skilled staff hand roll and freshly bake our full range of sweet and savoury Pretzels in full view of our customers in an open 360 degree kiosk environment.

*Burger King*
Providing a great variety of fast food from freshly cooked burgers to sandwiches and salads.

*Chiquito*
At Chiquito they're passionate about food, with dishes made from the tastiest of ingredients, packed full of flavour! Whether your flavour is Tex or Mex there is something for everyone… sizzling specials, hot fajitas or Mexican favourites for the more adventurous.

*Costa*
At Costa, the art of coffee making is taken very seriously, as it takes time and skill to perfect. Costa has with 40 years of experience, in doing so. Now you just have to make a decision -which cup will you go for in-store today?

*DECKS*
Take the weight off your feet and fill your boots with classic British favourites. From full English breakfast and British roasts - with all the trimmings to cracking cakes served with a proper cuppa. For wholesome, honest, real food eat at Decks.

*Frankie & Benny's*
Bringing together the best of classic American and Italian in both style and cuisine. They specialise in home-style cooking "just like Mamma used to make it!" It's a great place to take the entire family and represents excellent value for money.

*Greggs*
Our popular store in … contains all your favourite freshly-baked savouries, handmade sandwiches, delicious sweet range, a hearty breakfast selection and a great range of snacks and drinks, hot and cold. As well as our more indulgent selection, we also offer a delicious range of Healthier Options products, designed with the health conscious in mind.

*Pizza Hut*

*Starbucks*
Fine coffees, frappuccinos and teas plus a range of light snacks

*Subway*

Cheers,


----------



## Pittsy

inderjitbamra said:


> *AuntieAnne's*
> Our skilled staff hand roll and freshly bake our full range of sweet and savoury Pretzels in full view of our customers in an open 360 degree kiosk environment.


I am liking the sound of that, might give Subway a miss


----------



## leeandfay

I was really looking forward to waxstock but I can see myself spending half my day scoffing my face at this rate lol

Fay, I'm coming back 2 stone heavier - soz


----------



## Hereisphilly

Anyone fancy a DW lunchtime trip out then?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Ach man, nobody said there'd be a food interval!!! :-( 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

I'm in for a food break.


----------



## nbray67

Hereisphilly said:


> Anyone fancy a DW lunchtime trip out then?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I was going to suggest the same Phil.

Good idea and that way, I can place faces to usernames etc for those that come.


----------



## Pittsy

Always up for food :lol:


----------



## Danjc

Those that want food shall we meet up at a stand at say 11.30/12 then walk over ?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Food sounds bang on to me, if we make the meet up closer to 11:30 then we'll be back in time for Kelly's talk at 12:30, which are always great

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Phil has suggested the Detailing world stand at 11.30 so any that want food meet there.

Beat me to it Phil.


----------



## chongo

Am in see you tomorrow guys.


----------



## nbray67

DW stand at 11.30 it is then.

See you tomorrow lads.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Someone say food? :doublesho count me in see you at the stand for 11:30! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

I'm in for food, see you tomorrow chaps.


----------



## camerashy

I will be there good to meet up.


----------



## macca666

You need to get a group photo folks and post it up for those of us not going this year :thumb:

So that we know everyone for next year obviously


----------



## camerashy

What's Kelly's talk at 12:30 all about please


----------



## Simz

What about Jason Rose? I want to see the main man.


----------



## chongo

Simz said:


> What about Jason Rose? I want to see the main man.


I didn't know he was going to be there:doublesho


----------



## Simz

Yes mate he is, main attraction from my point of view, I'll still buy you lunch but will just have to give you the cash lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Simz said:


> Yes mate he is, main attraction from my point of view, I'll still buy you lunch but will just have to give you the cash lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cash will do for me bud:lol::lol: see ya tomoz:wave:


----------



## Hereisphilly

It's always a tossup around lunchtime, as that's when all the good talk are

Last year the talk with Mike Phillips was good, but it was mainly about him, and I much prefer the demos that Kelly does, so I'm guessing this year will be similar. Each to their own though

I'm sure Kelly will be going into detail about his 355 restoration too, which if anyone has seen on Facebook looks absolutely bloody awesome

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Hereisphilly said:


> It's always a tossup around lunchtime, as that's when all the good talk are
> 
> Last year the talk with Mike Phillips was good, but it was mainly about him, and I much prefer the demos that Kelly does, so I'm guessing this year will be similar. Each to their own though
> 
> I'm sure Kelly will be going into detail about his 355 restoration too, which if anyone has seen on Facebook looks absolutely bloody awesome
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


He's on for 2 hours mate so I'm guessing I will catch him too lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

